# Hooked on Smokin



## coming soon (Jan 13, 2007)

New to this game, have some experaince, thanks to the great MSMITH, he has given me the joy of cooking.. a smoker.. no not his. I wish . If you have not seen it look him up. he is on the forum.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Coming Soon to the SMF. Think we've been expecting you.  You may want to sign up for Tulsa Jeff's free e-course. Has alot of great info for beginners and experienced alike. We also have a live-time chat on the forum, that you can ask questions and get answers immediately. We hope to see you on the forum with msmith.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Coming Soon!!! Will Marvin at least let you use that awesome homebuilt rig? Glad you decided to join us. Enjoy the forums and post often.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 13, 2007)

Coming Soon - we've been waiting on you. Marvin said you were here. Welcome to SMF. Looking forward to seeing your posts. If you have any questions stop by, we're here to help.

Keep Smokin


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome it is kind of an addictive hobby, hey now it is your turn to tune someone else in to this hobby.


Glad you finally made it here


----------



## msmith (Jan 14, 2007)

Guys meet my son in law john he got the smokin fever and theres no stopping him now. Could have been from the crowd he hangs with LOL. Now maybe all Ill have to do is show up when vittles are ready. He is a pretty good fellow and I told him he couldnt find any better folks to converse with than all you good people.

And yes I have let him play with the big boy.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 14, 2007)

Your a good guy Marvin, I should have known you'd let him test out the hot rod. :lol:


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard John - Great bunch of folks here!

Debi


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 14, 2007)

Wellcome John!

Unlike other Addictions..............We're here to ENABLE you!  No Smoking Meat Annonymous here!   :lol: 

Jeff


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 14, 2007)

enable me enable me!

Gotta say this is only the second hobby I've found that I don't get crap from the other half for spending money on supplies.

The other is brewing beer .... hmmmm I wonder why?

 :lol: 

Debi


----------



## cheech (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds like you did it in the right order,

First beer then smoked meat (this way if it does not turn out go back to step one and they will be happy) If there is enought beer and the stomach is full you can pretty much pick up any hobby you want next


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 14, 2007)

Gee I hadn't thought of it that way Cheech! Good idea...

Oh Honey ...... 

Debi


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2007)

Marvin, John must be an alright guy!! At least you didn't introduce him as "the thick-skulled skunk' that married my daughter.

John, glad to have you with us!!. Them questions that Marvin can't answer, just bounce them our way and will asnwer 'em the best we can!!


----------



## msmith (Jan 16, 2007)

All right john where ya at lets here from you


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 17, 2007)

Uh oh Marvin did we scare him away?


----------



## msmith (Jan 17, 2007)

Well he is slow if ya know what I mean


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL Now that sounds like a comment I'd expect from the father of the bride!


----------



## coming soon (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the good tips and greetings to the forum, i tried smokin a brisket and cabbage last weekend. I wish I could tell you how it tasted but i started smokin at 3:00am and drinking at 11:00am needless to say by 6:00pm i was 20 sheets in the wind. So I got lesson number 1. moderate your drinking while smokin. overall i spent alot of time on it but it did not turn out the way i wanted to. ( so back to the smokin board.)


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 19, 2007)

Well Rome wasn't built in a day and a bit of a buzz once in awhile is good for the soul! Just don't make a habit of it.

Debi


----------



## coming soon (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm Back


----------



## msmith (Jan 19, 2007)

Let me say it wasnt as bad as he thought it was. He is like the rest of us just has to learn as you go. Was a little on the tipsy side but so was I Lol.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 20, 2007)

--and some people wonder about my signature---
                      LOL


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 20, 2007)

LOL Good one


----------

